# Waves StudioRack for Free



## robgb (Jun 11, 2018)

Got an email yesterday. Waves is offering StudioRack for free. I downloaded it and found it buggy in Reaper (although I don't have any problems with my other Waves plugins). When plugins are added to StudioRack, the UI constantly gets mangled graphically and becomes useless.

Seems to work in Studio One, although I only tried it briefly. Some graphics glitches, but they went away quickly and the plugin still functions.

https://www.waves.com/plugins/studiorack


----------



## Sunny Fable (Jun 11, 2018)

robgb said:


> Got an email yesterday. Waves is offering StudioRack for free. I downloaded it and found it buggy in Reaper (although I don't have any problems with my other Waves plugins). When plugins are added to StudioRack, the UI constantly gets mangled graphically and becomes useless.
> 
> Seems to work in Studio One, although I only tried it briefly. Some graphics glitches, but they went away quickly and the plugin still functions.
> 
> https://www.waves.com/plugins/studiorack


It seems that it's free for a long time. They are just advertising it.


----------

